# **Sabine ATV Mud Video-LMP**



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Our trip last weekend to Sabine ATV. We had a great time! Enjoy and Thanks for watching!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

What day were yall there? We were there Sunday, and there were only a few people at the park.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

BlackDawg said:


> What day were yall there? We were there Sunday, and there were only a few people at the park.


Nevermind, don't answer that! I saw the date on the video title! :34:Where is that hole at the 3:50 mark? Doesn't look familiar. I've been to Sabine several times and find new holes every time I go.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice video! That is some good mud. I laughed when the seat kept floating away! hehe


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

parkerexpress said:


> Nice video! That is some good mud. I laughed when the seat kept floating away! hehe


Thanks man! And yeah his seat never stays on through a hole! Have to call in the seat recovery crew!! haha


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

BlackDawg said:


> Nevermind, don't answer that! I saw the date on the video title! :34:Where is that hole at the 3:50 mark? Doesn't look familiar. I've been to Sabine several times and find new holes every time I go.


Its a hole off the main road going to the river on the left, like at the bottom of two hills.


----------

